# Counter sinking metal



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Can you counter sink metal with a wood working counter sink? I assume it would be pretty descructive to the counter sink.

Sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Steve

You bet 

=====






S Bolton said:


> Can you counter sink metal with a wood working counter sink? I assume it would be pretty descructive to the counter sink.
> 
> Sb


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

You bet you can cut it or you bet it will destroy the bits or you bet it will work, but destroy the bit?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Steve

You bet it will cut steel
You bet it will work
You bet it will NOT destroy the counter sink
You bet they are made out of HSS tool steel 
You bet they are just like drill bits
You bet I have used them for years on steel
You bet I have many of them
You bet I them from 1/16" to 1 1/2"
You bet I used them on wood also

So to say you have a green light, you bet 
==========


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

LOL you guys crack me up. 

Steve, 

Yes, you can use it to countersink metal.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

*asdrfgeftg*

Thank you sir I had no idea.


----------



## rannndy (Nov 15, 2008)

to countersink metal you just use a bigger size metal drill, the bigger the screw thats going in the bigger the drill bit.
john


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Are you installing a metal sink in a counter?


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

That you bet speech is just like Minnesota people talk. See the movie "Fargo" which was filmed not too far from here.

Thanks.

SB


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

You're Welcome ,, YOU BET   LOL LOL 



=====


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

My sister up in Fargo married a Middle Eastern guy.

They named their firstborn son, Yassur Youbetcha!


----------



## fasttruck860 (Feb 18, 2008)

I've never used a wood countersink on metal, but I do own and use regularly countersinks made for metal. HD sells them and there about $7. They are fat on one end and come to a point at the other and have 4 or 5 flutes. You can counter sink any size hole up to the max diameter of the bit usually 5/8 or 3/4".


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Is HD, Home Depot? I will be near one one on Wenesday.

SB


----------



## fasttruck860 (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes. Any decent tools store should have one as well. One hint on using the metal countersink is to use low speed. This will give a nice smooth surface. If you go at high speed the bit will chatter and leave ripped edges. If you use it on aluminum you will have to clean the flute often, but the material just pops out no problem. These bits are very durable and should last you years and years. I use them mostly on heavy gauge steel and stainless and mine has little wear after 2 years use.


----------

